# What are some of the most obvious hints you've missed?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

There's this neighborhood i had fling with one summer. So we hang out a lot and we kissed omg!! We kissed oh shit! Yeah. We're drunk lol. XD *im such a slut* 
So he knows i have a bf already but i told him we're not in good terms. And he likes another girl so i think it's okay for us to go out. Open relationship you know! XD

Okay. An obvious hint i noticed that he liked me is:
He saw me in a park with my boyfriend, and he's like startled. He stopped and, his reactions aren't normal. I think he's jealous. So i think he liked me. Well afterall that happened to us. Well i liked that guy though. Hmmm.. 
Too bad.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't think that qualifies as a miss @atamagasuita. Sounds like you caught it. In fact, it sounds like you scored two points.


----------



## Egil (Nov 1, 2014)

I've never really been flirted with. In high school a girl asked me to the movies, but I wasn't interested. Never really had a woman express interest otherwise. Although last week I was at a meeting and a girl across the table locked eyes with me for a second while someone else was talking to the group. Got a bit of a zap/jolt/excitement from that, but it didn't happen again so I wrote it off.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

StalksEveryone said:


> I don't think that qualifies as a miss @atamagasuita. Sounds like you caught it. In fact, it sounds like you scored two points.


Too bad i have a bf that time. Whew. XD


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I do not think I grasp hints. I mean yeah in theory. But not in action. I tend to ignore them. Turns looks does not acknowledge. Spit it out already. I get annoyed when someone wants you to go fish to figure hidden messages. I generally just miss hints because I ignore them. 

The only time I can think of where I have hinted to anyone is trying to spare them getting caught. I.e. That person trying to wave hands in the backround before they incriminate themselves to an authority figure of some manner. Trying to hint at a suggestion when I know I am not allowed to over step my bounds but can painfully see someone is being an idiot. Coughs. Nope still not listening. Ok well I tried.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if this counts, but it is a funny tale nonetheless. 

I was bartending at a private party, and afterwards I'm hanging out and one of the girl comes up to me and starts talking, then says they have a cool van and to come check out this van. So me and her are hanging out in the backseat of this van that kind of looked like the Scooby doo van. I wasn't feeling it at the time, so maybe I intentionally missed it, but looking back it was pretty obvious because we were back there for a while. 

In hindsight I regret it because she looked like Velma, and it was a Scooby Doo looking van, and I could be telling you a great tale of how we shaggied, and I would have gotten away with it too, because there were no meddling kids. 

I found out afterwards she had some pretty crazy drug problems and other issues, so maybe it was a good thing. Who knows.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

woman i worked with who had a bf and a kid, was super hot and i liked her would talk to me all the time about her bf who didn't like giving head and he was okay with her getting with other women and she had some K and it was sooooo cool to do stuff on it.

at the time it was a definite "no" from me because I don't like to share. i had no interest in being some couple's unicorn side piece. If this scenario were to play out today i would go for it. she was hot. i would gladly be her bff and service her genitals today.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Apparently, according to a friend, someone was flirting with me at an event I attended last week  Yeah, I'm socially awkward, but just assumed she was just forthright. I don't even remember how the conversation went, along with her coming right up to me and saying, "I  noticed you standing by yourself..." and making strong eye contact the entire time. It *did* unnerve me, and maybe a small part of me wondered if it might have been something more, but she has a boyfriend, so I'm not going to assume anything.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## security (Feb 22, 2017)

I was on a 2'd date with a awesome girl.
smart as hell, Gothic style, and gorgeous. 

When I'm up at the counter ordering our food (it was a walk in place called checkers)
this guy is at the counter with another wanna be gangster arguing about (And i kid you not) $4 for a cheeseburger.
saying he doesn't have cash and X should buy it because..who gives a crap?

anyway got our food, returned to the table. 
girls sitting there laughing at my reaction to her eating curly fries when along comes mr.moneybags

''Hey baby. Why don't you come with me tonight? I'll treat you real good.

I watch her for her reaction.
*looks at me* *looks at him* nah. I'm good.''

Cmon baby. Cut this loser and lets have some fun. I'll buy you a real good meal

Man I heard you whining to your loser friend over a four dollar cheeseburger. You really think you can afford this gem?

he seems to think about it for a few seconds. 
yeah and I can f&*k her better than you ***.

allright. I would have let that go. What do I care about a insult?
but then he reached out and _touched her leg._
you know you want yourself a real thug girl

annnnd I snapped. 
I reached in my jacket and pulled out my knife. 
its not a switchblade by design but its pretty close. long enough to count as a federal requirement of ''pocket knife'' with a large thumb pullback and loosened screw and a wicked looking black blade, I bought it with the intent of protection in unknown areas. it would make cops scratch their heads about the legalities, and poke people who need it.

Anyway I snapped it open and started cleaning my fingernails.
so your a thug huh? pull out your blade and lets settle this like men. winner keeps the girl, assuming she wants them of course *winked at her*

Id already sized him up and he did exactly what I figured. blanched, looked around, and thought *oh shiiiiiiiiii*
He called out to his friend, who looked at the situation and *actually took off running.*
note to self: Jamaicans who smoke pot= terrible bodyguards.

What he didn't know is the watch I wear is a pebble Steel, or smart watch. 
I wanted his head on a platter served with onions. I would let him cut me, record the footage with my camera and when the lawyer arrived throw him in prison for assault.

unfortunately none of that happened.

He looked from me, to the knife, to the girl, to me, saw the malice in my eyes and thought *EFF THIS!!* and threw out some half assed comment before walking off. I know he was terrified because he forgot his uneaten food, and didn't come back for it.

right so the girl?
all of the above had turned her on past anything I had eveeeer seen. 
I had no idea what to do when she pushes aside the fries and said ''*beep* the fries, I want something bigger in my mouth.
take me home NOW!!!

well I heard the take me home part and I did. :frustrating:
it didn't occur to me that she wanted more than a good nights sleep.
So i pull up to her house kiss her goodnight and she doesn't let go.
grabs me down there, starts biting my neck and _finally something registers_

wait what are you doing?
!? what does it look like dumb-ass?
I thought you didn't want to do anything until the 3'd date.
yeah..that was then.. *continues undressing me*
No. you said you would wait, your going to wait.
*removes hands buttons self*
she looks at me for a long time, says fine. leans forward to give me a kiss then bites my lip hard.
OUCH! what was that for?
your a dumb-ass security.

looking back on it she wasn't wrong.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

I simply do not know, I missed them completely.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

With men, I can usually pick up on their interest very quickly. I have had a few instances of complete obliviousness, but that was because I wasn't interested in them, and therefore less aware of how they behaved around me. I find men easy to read usually.

With women though? I am pathetically oblivious xD The most obvious hint I remember missing was that she literally sent me a topless picture of herself, and I still didn't really get how attracted she was to me lmao. :blushed:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It never happened. Most of it is too far fetched.


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

Unless I've missed some more obvious hints, a girl looking me deep into the eyes telling me they were beautiful has got to be the most obvious one - especially since I was told that she supposedly had a crush on me before...


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

The most obvious is the time a guy continually invited me to his house, into his bed, to concerts, etc and I still thought we were just friends.

But he talked about wanting other girls, how was I supposed to know he wanted to be in a super serial relationship?! Who talks about wanting someone else when they're with the one they want? Who!?!

=P


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Kore said:


> The most obvious is the time a guy continually invited me to his house, into his bed, to concerts, etc and I still thought we were just friends.
> 
> But he talked about wanting other girls, how was I supposed to know he wanted to be in a super serial relationship?! Who talks about wanting someone else when they're with the one they want? Who!?!
> 
> =P


I figure some people do that in attempt to provoke jealousy, but I don't think it's a very effective method though. It's basically sending the wrong signal in hopes of them misinterpreting it, which probably wouldn't work on me, as I'm already pretty dense.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a wonderful talent for losing romantic opportunities. I should write a series of short stories if I am to talk about all them. I'm not 1- flirty, 2- good at responding to flirts, and 3- good at receiving signals. Then go figure out. Recently I have been far better on the third, not so useful, however, as I lack the two first.
Well, I saw this French boy at a seminar. We were both with our friends. I found him interesting. I suggested that he couldn’t understand my language, so I joked to a friend “I go ‘accidentally’ spill some tea on his pullover to initiate the conversation” , something I assume he heard as he was nearby and I am a loud talker (I found out later that he could understand what I said…).
Later that day, I went out of a conference room while thinking at something funny which made me smile, then saw him standing there, smiling atme. I was excited and somehow anxious, I kept up my smile and passed, glad tosee him sending me signals … when I came back to the conference room he wasn’t there anymore.
The next day I didn’t see this boy until the noon when I found him gazing at me at the other side of corridor. I looked at him briefly, then continued to do my stuff. I encountered him another time at the end, taking photos with friends, and I did nothing. 
The end of story J


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Wolf said:


> Here a few of my equally amusing and disappointing tales from high school:
> 
> Girl A
> 
> ...


Can't believe I forgot this but one time I was walking out of the school cafeteria after I had picked up some food and Girl B spots me and asks me to come over to the table she's sitting at with her friend. I walk over and say hi, she immediately starts caressing and rubbing my abs and upper body with a smile on her face, giggling. I honestly didn't even realize what was going on. After she was finished I muttered bye and walked off, to go eat my lunch alone (kind of preferred it that way though) and while I was eating I wondered if she had a crush on me. 

Me at the time: "Nahhh, no way lol". :frustrating:

I can only imagine the look on her face after that one.


----------

